# Another Stethoscope question



## FFMedic1911 (Mar 22, 2008)

Was wondering if any one has seen or used the stethoscope that has the ability to produce a EKG in lead two.It works by having three conducting points on the bell and a small LCD screen on the back.Sorry can't remember the name. Would like you comments about it.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2008)

never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Jolt (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm pretty glad I've never seen this before.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2008)

First clue it is a whacker product. 

Only reads in two leads. 

States that one can "freeze" to determine ST elevation (hmm we can tell in two lead monitoring?) 

Ever try to read an ECG with paddles and the artifact of chest wall movement and hair? ...

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Mar 22, 2008)

I've seen it online... I have to agree with Rid... I can't see a need for it in EMS, so it is an EMS whacker product. There may be uses for it in other places, though.

Rid... I think you are showing your age... we don't even HAVE paddles anymore!


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 22, 2008)

some places still use them. i have seen then in various hospitals, including world renowned trauma centers.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> some places still use them. i have seen then in various hospitals, including world renowned trauma centers.



Probably given to them so EMT's would rush out and buy them. Ask a trauma doc where they auscultate at? Ask them to show you the surgeon's point. ...*


* Surgeons point is at the xiphoid, they claim they can hear heart, lung, and bowel sounds all at the same time. 

R/r911


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 22, 2008)

no rid, some place still use paddles on their defib

i think the ekg scope is retarded


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know... hmm I might buy one, just to see how many others would purchase and see if I can create a "fad"... 

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 22, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> some places still use them. i have seen then in various hospitals, including world renowned trauma centers.



I've seen them at hospitals too, but they also have the capability to use pads. I actually got to see a physician use paddles to cardiovert a patient once. His reasoning was that he "hadn't had a chance to use them in a while." B) My old company also had paddles in the bag for the RN CCT equipment. There was a set of pads, though, attached to the monitor anyways.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's treat the patient, not the machine.....


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, to be fair, it is important to use machines to determine what is going on with patients. Of even greater importance is having the education to understand what the machine is telling you, and the limitations of that information. Machines are not the enemy, undereducated providers are.


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 23, 2008)

Jon said:


> I've seen it online... I have to agree with Rid... I can't see a need for it in EMS, so it is an EMS whacker product. There may be uses for it in other places, though.
> 
> Rid... I think you are showing your age... we don't even HAVE paddles anymore!


 
We still have them and I still use them.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 23, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Let's treat the patient, not the machine.....



I treated a machine once.  Had trouble getting a line set up and didn't get bloods for the er.  Also the machine didn't act well to fluids.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Mar 29, 2008)

*My*

uncle(a doctor) has one, sure its really really cool!(i think) but we(my ambulance corp) have no use for it, 1. because eta to hosp is 5-25 minutes 2. hmmm throw in a 2 hah.


----------



## Webster (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm just taking this at face value and it seems like an absolutely absurd product.  Why not just use each specialized piece of equipment for its intended purpose.  Sound your whacker alarm if you see one of these devices, please.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Apr 3, 2008)

Yip, do you get a spade with a built in rake at the harware shop??


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh come on folks.. this would make a great gag gift for the medic who has everything!


----------



## Onceamedic (Apr 3, 2008)

and what does it do for lung sounds ?  draw bellows?


----------



## Anomalous (Apr 4, 2008)

Someone probably spent a lot of money developing this thing.  Do you wonder who talked them into it?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 5, 2008)

Seen them for sale on ebay.   Bad idea in my opinion.  If you treat based on lead 2 you will do more harm than good most times.  Just another way for somebody to make money.  

Paddles are cool.  Also work great for self defense.  Charge.


----------

